# New Rhinestone Equipment?



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Just received the email below. I've not heard of this company. Anyone else get the email?
​
​Limited Time Offer with Avaiable Financing Includes:
Two Year Warranty - Based on Unlimited Use
4000 Dollars Manufactures Rebate - Exchange for Your You Tube Testimoinial
200 Meters of High Quality Silicone Transfer Paper
Rhinestone Worx Pro Software (New Release 1800 Dollars) Design Software - Included
20 Inch Touch Screen Windows 7 PC with Your Machine - Included
Critical Spare Parts Kit and Presentative Parts - Tool Kit - Included
18 Disks (6 SS6, 3 SS8, 3 SS10, 2 SS12, 2 SS16, 2 SS20)
Total Savings over 14000 Dollars Compare to Competitiors Equivalent Offer
Buy You Stone Supplies Direct from Manufacture and Safe More than 50% over Middlemen
Financing Avaiable Canada and USA - Starts Ups Welcome
You Tube Video Link: Top Five Rhinestone StartUp Mistakes to Avoid
You Tube Video Link: NGR - Next Generation Rhinestone Machine in Action
​Ones in a lifetime offer:
This insane offer is truly only a once in a lifetime offer. The only limitation is TIME, a small deposit would need to be received by 3pm Friday April 29th . Why on earth would we offer so much value? It's simple, we want to CRUSH the Imports and offer something that is made here and brings high value to the USA and Canada and the only way to do that is to make something that is compatible in terms of speed specifications, creates jobs and revenue by using US parts and component suppliers, bottom line is that more than 60% of the cost of this machine stays here instead of our competitors who purchase the machine for $12,000 and sell it for $30,000 and the profit benefits the big wig! 
This is the first robot that has more than 60% US content in it, it's the first one with a touch screen based software to operate the robot, and the PC is included as well! A good touch screen PC costs around $700! 
Another question that came up is, what's the motivation to sell machines are virtually cost? How will you stay in business? To launch anything and be successful you need to invest. In return for the rebate we get your video testimonial after the training and again a few months later and at the end of a year. This will basically help us sell more machine virally than any other marketing effort. So since we are not Nike or Coke and can't put our rhinestone robot posters on billboards and bus stops, this planned investment will help us sell 4 or 5 machines more per testimonial than on our own. Some of you won't act now but will wait and see, so those who help us will be rewarded NOW with this great package deal! 
Finally a Rhinestone Robot that is made with USA content, and critical component manufacturing and all software and controls are USA design and installed here in USA. 
This is the only TOUCH SCREEN based Rhinestone Robot with NO Germinglish or Chininglish or Korenglish error messages or manuals and the NGR 6 includes a proper user manual, training video and on site setup, training and installation as an option! 
Also included is the Industry's TOP rhinestone software RhinestoneWorx PRO, that can create file for all other machines or take your existing files from your template board cutting machine or vinyl cutting machine and convert them to robot files! 
Why are we launching a US based Rhinestone Robot when the market is now already crowded with cheap imitations? Well that's the reason! Because of our exposure to the rhinestone market having been the first in 2000, we have heard of all the issues with the imports. 
Our Embroidery laser has become so huge for us that is was simple for us to use that technology inside a custom made rhinestone robot. The NGR or Next Generation Rhinestone machine has none of the proprietary Asian electronics inside of it, we wanted to make the most reliable machine and here and compete head to head with the cheap stuff that basically takes away revenue, jobs and labor from us, that's the bottom line. 
The mechanical components are solid Japanese and Taiwanese parts that are brand name we use here but in order to keep the cost of the machine low it was better for us to have them made overseas and shipped to us as a clean slate so we can simply install our own electrical components and brains. This is the more expensive part of the machine anyways, it prevents them from cheating and copying our technology and makes the machine world class in reliability as well as making it comply or exceed all electrical specifications in the world such as CSA in Canada (the toughest) UL in the USA and CE in Europe! 
This is a huge advantage over all the types of machines in the marketplace today.
Visit www.Rhinestone911.com for updates and info as we post them!
Let me know what We can do for You. 
Sincerely,
Robert Harbauer
Call me or Email Me Directly 
1-888-442-7929 (9am-5pm EST)


----------



## kdb37 (Apr 25, 2011)

Got the same e-mail if you hear anything on this let me know kdb37@Hotmail.com


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

_"Buy You Stone Supplies Direct from Manufacture and Safe More than 50% over Middlemen Financing Avaiable Canada and USA"_

Is this "Germinglish" "Chininglish" or "Korenglish"? )

Just kidding...


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

permaboss canadian english! 




api said:


> _"Buy You Stone Supplies Direct from Manufacture and Safe More than 50% over Middlemen Financing Avaiable Canada and USA"_
> 
> Is this "Germinglish" "Chininglish" or "Korenglish"? )
> 
> Just kidding...


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

and they've had a machine in the damn us for atleast 6 years. they had one when i first started looking at their machines in 2004.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I believe this is a permaboss machine, I got a few weeks ago
SandyJo
MMM


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

it is their machine



sjidohair said:


> I believe this is a permaboss machine, I got a few weeks ago
> SandyJo
> MMM


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

They don't give any info about the machine speed, Air consumption nothing on the site either you need all that good info. We had rhinestone worx and the the Endless machine - Best day of our life was when we sold them!


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

if you had that you probbably had the same or an older machine of what they are hocking now. 

best day was when you sold it? that great of a time with it eh??

do you mid if i ask what you changed too from that? 



rhinestonetransf said:


> They don't give any info about the machine speed, Air consumption nothing on the site either you need all that good info. We had rhinestone worx and the the Endless machine - Best day of our life was when we sold them!


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

yes it was the Endless machine - not the same machine but the software is and we only used it up to the second upgrade but didn't like it at all - I'm sure two years later it is different.

We went to the cams - built much better and we could never get the endless over 3,600 stones an hour and he was charging over $100,000 for that machine. The first cams we purchased did over 9,000 stones an hour less flipping and was more than half the price. GemMaster is not the best software but our shop would take it any day over the version of Rhinestone Worx we had. The Cam is much easier to operate and we are so happy we moved to the cams. Solid machine and We have had them for almost three years and have never been down more than 3 -4 hours (and that was just once!) The machine is a work horse.


----------



## JohnniZ (May 4, 2011)

I have the Libero Single Machine and there was definitely NOT a lot of info on their website regarding all the stuff you need to buy WITH the machine regarding specs, air compressor, etc... Nor did I get enough info in the "manual" or by phone. I recieved the same email...It is nice to finally see that they offer an air compressor with this new machine. Air Compressor that works correctly is the key to this machine!!!! I went thru 3 air compressor in one year before settling on the one that actually works the best. However, be sure to have an electrician check all your specs BEFORE you buy to make sure you have enough power.... needs for the machine AND air compressor AND any Air Conditioner Unit, AND any Heating unit (I work in my garage and needed all these things installed).

I would like to point out that when the Libero Single is set correctly that it runs FABULOUS (most of my issues are my own user errors) . 

I would also like to point out that Permaboss has a yearly Technical Support fee which is a whopper of a fee. So if you have any questions I might be able to answer for FREE.... I've owned mine a couple years now.

And if you own a Libero Single now (like me), my husband and I figured out how to make more trays for a fraction of the cost Permaboss is charging. Let me know if you are interested.

I have just started a new site at Rhinestone Iron On Appliques, Miss Majorette Titles, Pageant Titles, Miss Majorette Jackets, Swarovski Rhinestone Apparel, Crystal Rhinestone Heat Transfers which will sell rhinestone fonts and files for the Rhinestone Worx Software. 

Johnni


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

fads said:


> I have the Cams machines, and am very happy with them. Gives me about 85000 stones in 12 hours in ss10.But i an interested in the Allover machine by N&G. Anybody have any report on that machine.


 Haven't heard of that one and couldn't find any info on the internet. Do you have a link to some info?


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

Libero makes it and from what I understand it goes direct to fabric. Not tee shirts but Yards of fabric.

RhinestoneMachine.Com | Equipment


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks Scott. That's what I read too.


----------



## tcstevo (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi there SandyJo, So you do have an NGR6 machine from Permaboss? How are you finding it? What was the waiting period from when you first ordered the machine?


----------



## JohnniZ (May 4, 2011)

no. I have the Libero Single. They didn't have the NGR6 at the time I bought mine. wait time for the machine seems to be excessive. I know someone else that has been waiting 4 months (and is still waiting) from her initial deposit, and it was supposed to take only 4-6 weeks.


----------



## tshirtshirts (Dec 3, 2007)

JohnniZ said:


> ...Air Compressor that works correctly is the key to this machine!!!! I went thru 3 air compressor in one year before settling on the one that actually works the best. However, be sure to have an electrician check all your specs BEFORE you buy to make sure you have enough power.... needs for the machine AND air compressor AND any Air Conditioner Unit, AND any Heating unit (I work in my garage and needed all these things installed)...
> Johnni


Just my 2 cents on the above partial quote:
- Libero Single uses relatively little air pressure. Started out initially w/ a typical vertical 25 gallon compressor; when that died in the middle of a job a year ago and I only had 2 hrs to get the job running again, I picked up a small 2 gallon contractor's compressor for a pawn shop for $100. Have been using it ever since. Sure it runs about half the time but those little compressors are rated to do that since they see pretty heavy usage demands on the job site when someone is roofing a house for example. I was shocked that I could adequately run the machine off this little compressor but haven't looked back, even built a sound baffle box around it to keep the noise down (since those little compressors are loud!). So there you go, a $100 compressor powering a Libero Single, day in, day out, 8 hrs a day.

It's an oil-based compressor and I don't like to take chances with my air supply quality so in addition to the dessicant air dryer recommended by permaboss I also have 3 filters in series before the dryer, larger mil filters to smaller (last one being a coalescing filter), which take out the oil and liquid water before it reaches the dryer or the machine. These filters only cost about $150 total and liquid has never even collected in the second one so I know I'm overdoing it but better safe than sorry. My original compressor (that died) was an oil-less model, and I've noticed no changes in performance of the Libero after switching to an oil-based compressor, meaning it's likely that no oil is getting into the machine, so I know I've got that solved.

I assume your Air Conditioner unit you purchased for the Libero Single was an air dryer, which are expensive and really not necessary for this machine. A $150 dessicant dryer (which requires no power source) more than does the job.

I assume your Heater you mention in the above post refers to something to heat the room the Libero is in, for example if in a cold place such as a warehouse or garage during winter. In fact, the environment my Libero is in can get down to 43 degrees F in winter and it does run a bit more slowly as the lubricant and parts of the Libero slowly heat up, but after about 15 minutes of running, no matter how cold it is, it's operating normal and fast and so I don't feel the need to heat up the room first before starting up the Libero (BTW, those first 15 minutes, it works fine, just a little more slowly).

Anyway, I hear you about your switch and the issues you dealt with with the Libero, and I'm glad that when you got the right combination it purred with excellent performance. It can be a tricky machine to learn since it's almost all adjusted by hand, and rather hit or miss some days which I can also attribute to user error. But these are just my thoughts on how I combated the potentially expensive air supply requirements with some thought and not too much money. Good luck to you!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

tcstevo said:


> Hi there SandyJo, So you do have an NGR6 machine from Permaboss? How are you finding it? What was the waiting period from when you first ordered the machine?



Hi,
I am shopping around, and torn between a cams machine and crystal press, i know i need more than one machine, once i go robotic, so doing a ton of homework.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I think that an automated machine would be great.but when im brushing my 2000-3000 stones in my template I think that there is no way a machine could do it as fast as I can.I am too small to even consider a machine yet.its a big investment and if you have one im sure you want it running non stop!


----------



## jschoen (Nov 22, 2008)

JohnniZ said:


> I have the Libero Single Machine and there was definitely NOT a lot of info on their website regarding all the stuff you need to buy WITH the machine regarding specs, air compressor, etc... Nor did I get enough info in the "manual" or by phone. I recieved the same email...It is nice to finally see that they offer an air compressor with this new machine. Air Compressor that works correctly is the key to this machine!!!! I went thru 3 air compressor in one year before settling on the one that actually works the best. However, be sure to have an electrician check all your specs BEFORE you buy to make sure you have enough power.... needs for the machine AND air compressor AND any Air Conditioner Unit, AND any Heating unit (I work in my garage and needed all these things installed).
> 
> I would like to point out that when the Libero Single is set correctly that it runs FABULOUS (most of my issues are my own user errors) .
> 
> ...


We operate 3 Libero machines. 1 sheet fed and 2 continuous. We have had to learn to do ALL technical support ourselves. Permaboss does not sell this machine any longer. The last I heard they were manufacturing their own version of the Libero. Technical support from them is slim to none and the sales person, Rob the owner, is a smooth talker and just wants the deal but if something goes wrong with the equipment good luck getting it resolved. Been there too many times with two different pieces of equipment that he does manufacture. Buyer beware.


----------

